# Green Tea is best for weight loss.



## ADELIA (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi guys is green is very beneficial for reduce weight and I have tried green tea for weight loss,Green tea is a good antioxidant and can also help you flush toxins out if taken regularly.


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

I know I love green tea, it's great  I drink too much tea in general, though. I drink it more often than I drink water, and it dehydrates me lol


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I drank green tea when i lived in jp
Nothing lost:no


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Green tea is a good antioxidant and diuretic. But you won't lose weight just by drinking it. A caloric deficit promotes weight loss. Green tea just helps with the weight loss.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I think if it helps a person lose weight it would most likely be due to the liquid filling up your stomach and getting your focus off of food for awhile. The small amount of caffeine may have some influence as well.


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

like green tea also drink peppermint tea with food helps digestion


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I love green tea, especially when accompanied with cake. It helps balance the sweetness and resists you from eating more!

I'm in a black tea phase atm, which is not as healthy.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I use it in place of water when I take supplements.


----------



## DavidGomes (Feb 16, 2013)

ADELIA said:


> Hi guys is green is very beneficial for reduce weight and I have tried green tea for weight loss,Green tea is a good antioxidant and can also help you flush toxins out if taken regularly.


I drink green tea on a daily basis.. sometimes three, sometimes more, a day. I actually substituted it for a lot of other things that i have dropped from my diet that were a lot less healthy for me. If u find the taste not so nice, mix it with another kind of tea.. don't have milk with it, but i have read that u can add a touch of honey.


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

What about white tea?


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Green tea is a good drink to replace with soda or sugary drinks, I believe a well balanced diet with moderate exercise can do the trick.


----------



## Jolia (May 20, 2013)

Green tea is beneficial for the weigh loss because it increases the metabolic rate of the body. Green tea is the same as regular tea but the distinction is how it is prepared. Regular tea is acquired by aging the tea results in. Chines is using green tea from the many years for the treatment of many issues like frustration and depression.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I love green tea and there are certain things I can say for sure that it will do (such as improve mental focus and concentration for a while after drinking it). But I sometimes have as many as 10 cups a day. It will not magically make you lose a ton of weight unless you go on a diet and exercise. And then it's more likely to be the exercise than anything.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Its only helps to increase metabolic rate other than if you want to loose weight then you need to go with proper diet and regular exercise..


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I used to drink a dangerous amount of soda, and i felt terrible. I was always tired, and felt fat. For the past year all i have drank is green tea and water, and it's made a huge difference.

Thanks Green Tea


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

If you just drink tea or water all the time, it really keeps your appetite suppressed. Try brewing another cup when you're about 60% through your first and just keep drinking all day. When fasting I use peppermint tea instead.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, I love green tea but I don't think I drink enough to reap weight loss benefits lol! Actually I like all kinds of tea except for the sweet ones like passionfruit. So bitter and sweet at the same time, I just can't take it. 

I love everything green tea though. Green tea yogurt, green tea ice cream, green tea frappuccino, green tea smoothie... omg! It's heaven! :mushy It truly makes my day better.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

The tea bags for green tea are carcinogenic, so be careful. A chemical used in the manufacturing of the tea bags is carcinogenic, that is, so get your own steeper and you should be fine.

I love how the commercial on my page right now is for green tea with citrus...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love green tea hot or cold. Would recommend.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

what about the lemon tea does it help you to loose weight.. sorry for asking this but i really don't know and i don't think so need to create whole new topic for it so please someone shade some light on it..


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been consuming matcha green tea for the past couple months. It does help curb cravings and gives you almost a surge of energy as a cup of coffee. I also noticed parts of my skin starting to clear up now. How it's played a role in weight loss in itself, I don't think is that significant. It keeps you feeling clean and not so much craving for the sinful sugary/HFCS treats. 

The matcha powder is pretty expensive to drink more than once a day imo, I have one cup in the morning. one tsp. at a time makes a potent matcha latte and is a plentiful serving.

As far as weight loss is concerned. The most helpful supplement I've taken/currently taking is yohimbine HCL. Lot's of literature available on the drug. Lyle McDonald's message board being most helpful. Works wonders when you use it correctly. It's also pretty cheap, well under $10. for a bottle of 90 capsules.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> The tea bags for green tea are carcinogenic, so be careful. A chemical used in the manufacturing of the tea bags is carcinogenic, that is, so get your own steeper and you should be fine.


 Ehh. Lots of things are carcinogenic (including if you drink your tea too hot). I kind of doubt any carcinogens in tea bags are any worse than what you breathe all the time. And most of the steeping devices are just as questionable, if you ask me. I have two of the kind with the black plastic ribs and the gold metal mesh. I have often wondered about the plastic.


----------



## harryllyod (Jun 4, 2013)

I would rather suggest you to have some garcinia cambogia with your daily meal .I have heard that it really helps to reducing weight loss.


----------

